# Puff one for the Puffer



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

So I get home today and as im pullen up in the drive way and see this big ass package on my door step, and Im thinken what the hell is this. I see that its from Puffer and im who the hell is puffer?..Ill tell you who puffer is, Puffer is one very cool as hell mo fo. For somebody who I didnt even know was a member of this board( :sorry: )to be this giving with there smokes really says alot about a person..Thank you very very much bro.

PS put this biotch up for a C-bomb..


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

YEAH!!! That is an awesome hit!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe you are just a cigar magnet,nice pick up,Love the San Cristys


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats one kick A$$ hit


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice hit but why are you taking pics in Franks house?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice hit but why are you taking pics in Franks house?


Thats exactly what I was thinking:roflmao:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice hit but why are you taking pics in Franks house?


 Frank doesnt lock his apt very well, he also doesnt know that I rub my privates on his pillow when he's gone:eeek:.., prob why he says he sleeps so well...


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

major hit, enjoy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> Frank doesnt lock his apt very well, he also doesnt know that I rub my privates on his pillow when he's gone:eeek:.., prob why he says he sleeps so well...


Joe you are just not right.:sorry:but Frank knows now :roflmao:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

MOAB keeps getting redifined. Nice job


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Huge hit - you got knocked the F$#& out!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Its sad that you are a paraplegic, cause that bomb just blew your arms off when you opened it.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome hit... you have alot of "puffing" to do... get busy


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW GREAT HIt


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you just got bitch slapped


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

blasted!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Puffer puffed one on you


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> Frank doesnt lock his apt very well, he also doesnt know that I rub my privates on his pillow when he's gone:eeek:.., prob why he says he sleeps so well...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

helava slap. enjoy them!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That's one hard hit. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome hit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> Frank doesnt lock his apt very well, he also doesnt know that I rub my privates on his pillow when he's gone:eeek:.., prob why he says he sleeps so well...


that is some funny [email protected]#t right there:roflmao:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a nice hit


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

wow what an awesome hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

That was more like PUFF the Magic Dragon


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that RP vintage connecticut , ive got one of those resting rite now that gerry sent me. everytime i look at it i want to smoke, but then i wouldnt get to look at it and admire its beauty everyday


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Bully gets knocked around - well-deserved!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a pretty hefty hit - well done Puffer!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> Frank doesnt lock his apt very well, he also doesnt know that I rub my privates on his pillow when he's gone:eeek:.., prob why he says he sleeps so well...


:lol::roflmao::lol: And a great hit to!!


----------

